
Verizon Dumps Huawei Phones as US Government Pressure Mounts - meri_dian
https://gizmodo.com/report-verizon-dumps-huawei-phones-as-us-government-pr-1822545973/amp
======
freeflight
If cybersecurity is really the issue here then there are probably dozens, if
not hundreds, of other devices manufactured in China posing quite a bigger
risk.

Cheap pedometers, drones (including their control apps), straight up USB
storage sticks and all the cheap IoT devices like cameras and whatnot are
pretty much all manufactured in China.

A smartphone might yield the biggest results, it's among the devices drawing
most of the security scrutiny for exactly that reason.

While something like a $5 pedometer isn't even considered an attack vector by
the vast majority of people, just like downloading an App by the vendor one
bought a cheap drone off, but if I wanted to spread something on a large scale
I'd use exactly devices like that (cheap and produced in abundance) instead of
using a $400+ smartphone with a rather well-established brand behind it.

